# costs at Massanutten



## #1 Vacationer (May 11, 2008)

Does anyone recall what the wireless internet fee would be for the week? 
If you do not bring your laptop, does the resort have an internet cafe where you can spend a few minutes on the internet?
I'm interested in the magic show.  Does anyone know how much it is, and is it suitable for children?


----------



## Miss Marty (May 11, 2008)

*Massanutten*

Massanutten now offers Wayport wireless internet in all units and hotels, 
the Ski Lodge, WaterPark and Woodstone Building. Cost for the service is 
only $9.95 for a 24-hour period or $55.95 for a week of Wi-Fi access.

CyberCenter Express locations are available in 
the General Store & Massanutten WaterPark. 
At these locations, high speed internet connection 
is only $ .35 per minute by credit card.


----------



## #1 Vacationer (May 11, 2008)

what a rip-off!  But I guess if we're on vacation....we should be on vacation and not need internet, but it would be nice though.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 11, 2008)

*Free Wifi at Martin`s*

Martin's Food Markets
Route 33 Near I-81  
2035 East Market Street
Harrisonburg, VA 22801


----------



## Ann-Marie (May 11, 2008)

We have been looking up the local libraries.  We go maybe 2 or 3 times for the week we are away.  No hassle of bringing the laptop, and it is always free.  Have yet to find a library that has charged us.


----------



## Emily (May 12, 2008)

We use dial up through a local number when at Massanutten. Local calls are free.  I think they have a time limit of 45 or 60 minutes on phone calls. Not highspeed but good for checking emails.  Fairly easy to set up.


----------



## laura1957 (May 12, 2008)

I refuse to pay Massanutten's internet fee at those prices.  WAY too high in my opinion.  

Magic show - $10.00, or free with activity card.  Well worth it, we go watch every time we visit.


----------



## Kozman (May 12, 2008)

*Massanutten  Internet*

I too would not pay those rip off prices for their internet.  But, I guess it is expensive for them to provide wireless since the resort is so spread out.  However, it's an option.  You are free to take it or leave it.  I find that more and more resorts are providing low cost or free internet....at least an internet room with a few computers.

I now have a Verizon wireless internet card so I can be online anywhere there is a Verizon signal.  When I didn't have it, I had my home SBC/Yahoo DSL account that came with local dial up numbers throughout the country.  I justified the $60 per month charge by canceling my home land line and DSL. Since I'm away from home about 3 months out of the year it wasn't cost effective to keep both.

The nearest library is in the town of Elkton about 5 or 6 miles east of Massanutten.  I've used their internet at least once when I had to print something out.


----------



## laura1957 (May 13, 2008)

Missed that part - Magic show is WONDERFUL for children, there is always quite a few, and I have seen them get called up to sit on the floor right next to the stage.  Jason Bishop does have a website, he is the magician I have seen there many times - once or twice there was someone else.


----------

